# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  14/10/2013 FuriousGold FULL Installer now available !

## mohamed73

*14/10/2013 FuriousGold FULL Installer now available !*      Hi, 
We finally created a new installer for the FuriousGold device. It joins  all the software ever made by us under one roof. Now is very easy to  install the stuff you want/the packs you need/the latest updates with a  simple click. 
The key features of the installer:   PACKS selection. Install only the packs you have or needLatest updates build insideLatest Maintenance with support for the latest OSMinimum set of drivers insidePinouts insideInstalled stuff it's organized by packs so you cannot mix the packs required inside dongle anymore
Alternative download links:  
RAPIDSHARE: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
MEDIAFIRE: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        
best regards,
FuriousGold 
P.S: ... and the good news just started to show up

----------


## molay72

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سالسيدو

بيان

----------

